# Getting Demasoni to breed



## Dego510 (Mar 9, 2009)

This probably seems dumb question, but how do I get my demasoni to breed? Other people can't get their demasoni to stop breeding . . . not me! I've had a 55 gallon set up for 1.5 years and back in March I added 10 adult demasoni to my 10 existing juvenile demasoni. I have had Acei breed in there a few times, but got rid of them months ago. Other current inhabitants are 6 adult albino socolofi (purchased 2 months ago) and 6 juvenile Yellow Labs.

Do I need to give them a flat surface? (not much open area on tank bottom)

Or do they need some time to get comfortable since I do change the rockwork every once in a while?

There isn't much aggression or any nipped fins, so that can't be the problem.

Even water changes don't trigger spawning activity. Maybe I just have a tank of dudes. :lol:


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

puzzling. What's your water change schedule? Nitrate readings?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Try not changing the rocks for 6 months.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

How frequently do you change water and feed? I, too, had trouble getting my dems to breed. I started performing large water changes (75%) 2x/week and started feeding more frequently (3/4x/day) throughout the day in *small* portions (as opposed to once a day). Within a few weeks, I had 2 dems holding.

PS: I fast them for one day, each week. I do have rocks (but not too many), and plenty of swimming space


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

PS: :lol: @ "Maybe I just have a tank of dudes."


----------



## Dego510 (Mar 9, 2009)

Kanorin said:


> puzzling. What's your water change schedule? Nitrate readings?


I do about 40% water changes once a week and have an XP3 and AC110 running on the tank. I haven't done a nitrate reading on my tank lately since it's been 20 or lower most of the times.



iplaywithemotions said:


> How frequently do you change water and feed?


I feed once a day and as much as they can eat in a minute. Starting this morning, I'm going to feed once in the morning and a second time in the evening.

Your question makes me wonder if I haven't been feeding them enough. How often or how much do you guys feed your mbuna?


----------



## seachicken (Nov 5, 2009)

A buddy of mine was having the same problem. He had 23 and never had one holding. The only reason i was really that interested is becasue 3 of his fish were mine and i wanted him to have babbies so i would have a large enough school to put them back in my tank. the 3 by themselves just were not getting along.

There is a local breeder here that helped us out and here was his advice. 
First he suggested that we build rock work where you have flat rock suspended off the ground and with a cover. If I remember from an old post you have a lot of slate in your tank. Build some of this into caves with flat surfaces. 
Then here is the rest of his advice.

1)Raise the water temp to 80+. Depending on what the temp is now do this over a period of about a week. Keep the temp here for a couple of weeks

2)Feed 2-3 times a day (like others have said)

3)After a couple of weeks of 80 degree water. DonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t do a water change for two weeks. But keep checking your nitrate readings. If they get too high, do a 10% water change. Try not to do really large water changes. After two weeks change about 20% of the water. The water you add should drop the temp of the tank at least two degrees. So do this over a period of an hour. In my buddyÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s tank, which is a 75 gallon, he added 3 gallons at a time of 72-73 degree water over the hour period.

4)Go back to normal routine but try smaller water changes more often and then try the two weeks again.

For him two were holding after the first two week period ended.


----------

